# The "Full Pull" maneuver for cobia



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a tip that will help land more cobia after they're hooked (finally).

Most of our cobia are hooked facing inshore and at our boat's 3 o'clock position after we have matched pace with the fish and presented a bait. As soon as the fish is hooked, it will usually run straight offshore at warp speed, which means directly under the boat. This results in many lost fish due to break-offs on the keel or the running gear. I've seen it happen too many times.

We were close to the Full Pull one day when they hooked up and had the fish run at their boat. These pros immediately gunned the engine and the cobia swam safely off their stern. Duh! Why didn't we think of that?

To avoid knocking people down that are unaware, we would yell, "FULL PULL!" as we gunned the boat forward, since they were the ones who taught us. Saved quite a few cobia for us. Thanks Andy and Chris.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They definitely like to head to deeper water so that move makes great sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

